# Refund - case study



## Bronte (30 Jul 2015)

Katina can you do the figures again.

Original mortgage
When
Repayment amount
What was the type of rate
Interest rate percentage
Fixed when
Why
Broke out when
Penalty or not
Why not
Advise from bank or who
Did bank phone you
Was a letter unsolicited
Etc

Just want to get a better handle on what exactly happened. Thanks

And congratulations, I forgot that, must be such a relief to you.  This will no doubt change your life, can you tell us about that.  What it means to you.


----------



## katnia (30 Jul 2015)

Bronte said:


> Katina can you do the figures again.
> 
> Original mortgage
> When
> ...


Original 325k
Fixed for 2 years (until Aug 09)
Broke out Jan 09, no breakout fee charged, put on  variable, no option of tracker given. 
Don't remember 1st fixed rate, think around 5%.
Last variable rate has been 4.5%, we have now been put on tracker at 1.15%. We have been overpaying for just about 6 years.


----------



## katnia (30 Jul 2015)

Bronte said:


> Katina can you do the figures again.
> 
> Original mortgage
> When
> ...


Sorry missed the last bit of your question.
I independently complained to bank in 2012 about not being advised of consequences of breaking out etc and they rejected my complaint. I didn't take it to Ombudsman at the time. When I heard about central bank enforcement I wrote to them again and told them to look at my complaint again and that their response to my original complaint was incorrect. However, I don't think this is as a result of Me complaining, I think it's just because I fell within the scope of the investigation. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Bronte (30 Jul 2015)

Hi Katina can you go back again please if you don't mind.  Not today if you are busy etc

Dates of original mortgage ( roughly is fine)

Why did you fix. 

Sorry if this is bothering you, just need to understand the full order of things to help me try and figure out what the bank was at, how they did it, and that it was deliberate.

If you post more details I'll try and make it more tabular tomorrow as I'm not on a proper machine right now.


----------



## rachelmce (30 Jul 2015)

Hi Katina

Can I ask a quick question, did your original contract have the ECB rate stated on it?

Congratulations too


----------



## katnia (30 Jul 2015)

rachelmce said:


> Hi Katina
> 
> Can I ask a quick question, did your original contract have the ECB rate stated on it?
> 
> Congratulations too


Hi, thanks. Yes it did have the rate outlined it would revert to when fixed period expired.


----------



## rachelmce (30 Jul 2015)

Where was it on your documents as I'm trying to see if mine has it stated it....


----------



## Fail go (31 Jul 2015)

katnia said:


> Hi, thanks. Yes it did have the rate outlined it would revert to when fixed period expired.


hi katina
can I ask you what % did they put you on from the 4.5% as im on 0.85% from 4.5% last week waiting on my letter but my circumstances seem very like yours thanks


----------



## katnia (31 Jul 2015)

Fail go said:


> hi katina
> can I ask you what % did they put you on from the 4.5% as im on 0.85% from 4.5% last week waiting on my letter but my circumstances seem very like yours thanks


Hi, we are on 1.15%


----------



## Fail go (31 Jul 2015)

katnia said:


> Hi, we are on 1.15%


I cant seem to figure why mine went to 0.85% from 4.5%


----------

